
Soylent Manufacturing and Shipping Update - ph0rque
http://blog.soylent.me/post/72113257427/first-thank-you-so-much-for-your-patience-and
======
jack-r-abbit
I think this is the longest delay they have reported yet. I was really getting
excited to get my order and start drinking it this month. It seems it'll be
another 2 months before I get it. :(

